# Advise on good clear 4x lens



## brad91x (Jul 12, 2013)

I'm looking to buy a good clear 4 x lens for 3d I have a 4x from select optics and with a clarifier the target is clear but I lose my pin so I'd like some advise or info on a good quality 4x lens that I can run without a clarifier I had one b a few years ago for indoors before I started shooting 3D but I got rid of it for a 6x and don't remember what kind it was


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

My Swarovski is the best that I have found. Sure-Loc sells them.


----------



## dajogejr (Dec 20, 2012)

I just ordered a 5 and 8X Zeiss coated premium lenses from Select Optix, hope they are clear...

I have three 4x and one 6x lens from Brian's Custom Lens.
One of my 4x lens is amber from Brians, it's my 3d lens with a zbros light.
I think the Brians lens are top quality.
But like most things, I wanted to try something new so I purchased 2 optix lenses in different powers to see.

Is your lens the premium or standard?

Swarovski is hard to beat...but they are absolutely pricey to say the least.


----------



## brad91x (Jul 12, 2013)

It was supposed to be the coated premium....


----------



## dajogejr (Dec 20, 2012)

Well, I have 3 clear Brian's lens in 4X and one amber 4X as well as a 6X, so I'll have a pretty good idea on clarity in comparison.
They shipped today, so should have them ready to shoot next week.


----------



## brad91x (Jul 12, 2013)

I mite give Brian's a try


----------



## SCDXT (Oct 14, 2009)

I shoot my 4x feather vision verde with no clarifier and its crystal clear. Im pretty sure its got Zeiss coatings on it from what i can remember. Pin and target are in focus and I shoot it really well. Best of luck .


----------



## Crow Terminator (Jan 21, 2003)

I have Brians in 4 and 6x. Although clearer than some of the Feathervision lenses I have had, I still have to use a clarifier. If I was shooting only to 20 yards I wouldn't use one but the further from the target I get, the more blurred it looks to me. The main thing I like about his lenses is the coating for anti reflection. I had one of the Zeiss lenses that Shrewd offers for their scopes and it was horrible with reflection and glare. Have not tried a Swarovski. I've been wanting to try a Doc's Choice lense to see how they look. Whatever the case, it is going to differ person to person. My wife shoots a scope with Brians 4x in it without a clarifier and says it is clear to her.


----------



## harley (May 20, 2006)

Clear Targets are as clear as Swarovski.


----------



## rs3711 (May 1, 2008)

I like Brian's custom lenses. I have a four power clear and a four power amber. Love them both, but probably like the amber a "little" better. And you won't find better people to deal with than Brian and Faye Stokes. They are all about customer satisfaction.


----------



## dajogejr (Dec 20, 2012)

I received my Clear Optix lenses yesterday, premium 5 and 8X.
I've shot Brian's for a while.
No complaints about Brians, they are good people for sure.
Just using the CO in my basement with not much lighting, they looked pretty clear compared back to back with the Brians I have (several).

Will look through the CO downrange tomorrow at my league night.
Pricing is competitive with Brians as well as shipping and processing time.

Having more than one viable and good option is never a bad thing.


----------



## mathews-nut (Feb 2, 2006)

Crow Terminator said:


> I have Brians in 4 and 6x. Although clearer than some of the Feathervision lenses I have had, I still have to use a clarifier. If I was shooting only to 20 yards I wouldn't use one but the further from the target I get, the more blurred it looks to me. The main thing I like about his lenses is the coating for anti reflection. I had one of the Zeiss lenses that Shrewd offers for their scopes and it was horrible with reflection and glare. Have not tried a Swarovski. I've been wanting to try a Doc's Choice lense to see how they look. Whatever the case, it is going to differ person to person. My wife shoots a scope with Brians 4x in it without a clarifier and says it is clear to her.


I have both Docs choice and Brians lens in 4x if I didnt know it due to markings I would tell you they are the same lens, coatings, glare, clarity etc as close as I have seen.


----------



## dajogejr (Dec 20, 2012)

Used the Optix last night, 5X clear compared to my Brian's 4x Amber.
Optix was a good lens, clear, no issues.
I took a pen knife and put a V on the 5X and a VIII on the 8X just so I can differentiate.
The Brians lens I have all have dots to indicate the power outside of the viewing area.


----------



## brad91x (Jul 12, 2013)

Hmm I wonder why mines so blurry...it's all most as blurry as my 6x feather vision


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

Ita all in the individuals eyes.


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

How is the amber lens from Brian for outdoor field round


----------



## brad91x (Jul 12, 2013)

I know everyone eyes are different but the lens is had before was definitely more clear than the one I have now I believe the one I had was a feather vision verdant plus


----------



## BowHuntnKY (Dec 10, 2008)

brad91x said:


> I know everyone eyes are different but the lens is had before was definitely more clear than the one I have now I believe the one I had was a feather vision verdant plus


HIGH end glass will always be king. Same Reason binos are glass and not poly carbonate lenes (plastic). You pay for quality.

If you dont want to use a clarifier i suggest a 3X from select optix. It is a TRUE 3X power lens. If you have good vision you should not.need a clarifer and still.get a clear picture and pin.


----------



## baddhorsie (Dec 27, 2015)

Brains custom lens. Great quality, price and customer service is amazing


----------



## harley (May 20, 2006)

Doc's clear lens. I've been through Brian's, feathervision. To me these are the clearest out of all three.


----------

